# Time frame for DNA testing?



## Kalico (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi Breeders, I'm wondering how long it takes for DNA test results to come back.

Thanks!


----------



## HalleBerry (Feb 22, 2012)

AKC DNA between 4 and 6 weeks - their contract with the lab has a set time frame, and they will deliver information to the AKC who then sends the individual results out. Health Gene color testing comes back in 3 - 4 weeks tho most of that is probably the mailing time to Canada.... I haven't sent anything to VetGen to know their time frame.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

VetGen results return time varies, I guess depending on their work load, but it's not but a couple of weeks, with probably another week for getting a kit from them and getting it back to them.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

this may be a stupid question, but what is the reason for DNA testing??


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

There are all sorts of tests available now, with more coming up all the time. For instance, carrier for shorthair, coat type-curly or drop coat. You know you will not produce a shorthair if at least one parent is not a carrier. We have gotten the curly coat out of our line since the test became available several years ago. Before then, it was just guess work. If one parent is not a carrier for curly, you won't produce a curly puppy. If you breed one who is a carrier, and you think about keeping a puppy, you can have the pup tested to see if it's a carrier. Just an example.

They also have color tests, but we don't worry about that:
http://www.vetgen.com/ordertests.aspx?id=Havanese

If they have some test available for another breed, that's not available yet for your breed, you can still have the test run if you want.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

There are alot of different DNA tests, and it depends on which one you want. I've done a few AKC ones and they were back in a month or so (don't know if it would take longer if you were doing parentage, these were just routine for breeding the dog). I've done VWD ( a bleeding disorder) on several of my Shelties and the turn around was quicker.


----------



## HalleBerry (Feb 22, 2012)

AKC DNA testing is for positive indentification; CHIC DNA collection is for future health testing; then there are the VetGen & Health Gene DNA testing for specific characteristics - color for example. For danes, we color test to be able to target specific colors (since all colors/patterns are not allowed to be shown).


----------



## Kalico (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi Breeders, thank you all for the responses!


----------

